# Storage pasta sauce



## SaskBound (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, supper time rolled around, and we hadn't made it to the store for milk/fruit/veggies yet, and we know better than to go shopping hungry. We've been meaning to try out some dehydrated and freeze-dried stuff we bought, so we decided to make pasta sauce strictly our of 'storage' stuff. Worked really well.

We used (sorry, no solid measurements, I just don't cook that way):

2 cans tomato sauce
1/2 can red wine (merlot)
1/2 can water
handful of dehydrated onions
handful freeze-dried celery
double handful freeze-dried spinach
italian seasoning
oregano
a couple of spoonfuls of brown sugar (tones down the acidity)
black pepper
salt
parmesan cheese

Spoon over 2 boxes (about 1.5 - 2 lbs dry) of cooked pasta (we used penne)

Basically I dumped everything but the cheese in a pot on the stove and let it simmer while the pasta cooked. Added a big handful of parmesan right at the end, just before dumping the sauce over the cooked pasta.

It was tasty. I found the freeze-dried celery a bit spongy / chewy, but other than that there were no texture / flavor issues. Hubby wolfed down two bowls full, so clearly no complaints there


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds yummy...


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

SaskBound said:


> (sorry, no solid measurements, I just don't cook that way):


We cook the same way. When it tastes good, we stop adding stuff.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't on a measuring cup. I have a bakers set but they suck for liquid measurements. It isn't on purpose I just never think to get one.


----------

